# 10x macro of dragon fly



## Amanda Scott (Jun 11, 2010)

Nikon D60 + 18-55mm lens + 10x macro filter


----------



## NateS (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol.....this was worded deceivingly.  10x actually means 10 times life size in macro world.  That would be like an MPE-65 with a 2x TC....which would be crazy.  These shots aren't bad, but I can definitely see some softness....probably from the closeup filter.  Considering this was done via a filter, not too bad I think.


----------



## Dwig (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice pix, at least the first one. The second seems a bit light.

I believe the OP means a "+10 close up lens" when is refers to a "10x macro filter". The strength of a close up lens is measured in diopters. It is always proper to mark them using a plus or minus symbol. 

No general use closeup attachment could ever be properly marked with a magnification (x) value. Only when the attachment is made for a specific lens could it be marked that way, and then it would have to be marked with a range of magnifications (e.g. 2-3.5x) unless the primary lens lens that it is mated with is both fixed focal length and fixed focus (e.g. the first two versions of the Medical-Nikkor 200mm f/5.6).


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the second one a lot


----------

